# (SOLVED) Problem mounting Ipod Nano

## windz

Hello,

I've been having problems mounting my Ipod Nano after kernel upgrade to 2.6.38.** and 3.0.6.

I have a udev rule and the correct entry for my nano in /etc/fstab.  I mount it manually using the mount command.

1. Dmesg (after plugging in nano)

```
[   84.299497] scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     Apple    iPod             1.62 PQ: 0 ANSI: 0

[   84.299773] sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

[   84.304006] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Spinning up disk....ready

[   85.808462] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 1946049 4096-byte logical blocks: (7.97 GB/7.42 GiB)

[   85.809019] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

[   85.809019] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 68 00 00 08

[   85.810020] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: disabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[   85.811461] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 1946049 4096-byte logical blocks: (7.97 GB/7.42 GiB)

[   85.833449]  sdb: [mac] sdb1 sdb2

[   85.835016] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] 1946049 4096-byte logical blocks: (7.97 GB/7.42 GiB)

[   85.837012] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI removable disk

[   87.060697] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Bad block number requested

[   87.060697] hfs: unable to find HFS+ superblock
```

2. Dmesg (after entering command "mount /mnt/nano")

```
[   91.903154] sd 2:0:0:0: [sdb] Bad block number requested

[   91.903154] hfs: unable to find HFS+ superblock
```

3. Error message after "mount /mnt/nano"

```
mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb2,

       missing codepage or helper program, or other error

       In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try

       dmesg | tail  or so
```

I read in an Ubuntu forum that there were reported problems mounting hfsplus partitions for kernel version 2.6.38 and above. I don't think this is a problem with the hardware of my nano, because after installing a downgraded version of next available stable version of the kernel which is gentoo-sources-2.6.32-r29, I can mount the nano without any problems. 

Is there anything that I can do to get it working with the latest stable kernel?Last edited by windz on Mon Jan 02, 2012 5:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## telebabbo

Have you enabled the HFS/HFS+ support when you compiled kernel? You find it in Filesystem/Miscellaneous

Try also

```
mount -t hfsplus /dev /mountpoint
```

to check if your kernel is ready to hfs

----------

## windz

 *telebabbo wrote:*   

> Have you enabled the HFS/HFS+ support when you compiled kernel? You find it in Filesystem/Miscellaneous
> 
> Try also
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Yes. I've enabled the HFS support. 

```
CONFIG_HFS_FS=y

CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS=y

CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION=y
```

Entry in /etc/fstab

```
/dev/nano   /mnt/nano   hfsplus      noauto,rw,user   0 0
```

Like I've said before, I'm able to mount ipod using an older version of the kernel, but have been unable to do so for all kernels 2.6.38 and above. Is there any solution?

----------

## telebabbo

Uhm, I can't say anything more but my kernel version is 2.6.39.3 and I can mount hfs+ partitions (external drives, not iPod), so I think your issue isn't kernel version related.

take a look to http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Hfsplus

----------

## windz

 *telebabbo wrote:*   

> Uhm, I can't say anything more but my kernel version is 2.6.39.3 and I can mount hfs+ partitions (external drives, not iPod), so I think your issue isn't kernel version related.
> 
> take a look to http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Hfsplus

 

Thanks. I've read the wiki before and I've done exactly what was written there when I compiled my kernel. I just don't understand. And it boggles me that you can mount external drives with hfs+ partition and I suddenly have problem with my Ipod. Sigh. I still can't figure out what I've done wrong. I'll just keep one copy of the older kernel version which works for my Ipod for now.  

Thanks anyway for your feedback. Appreciate it.  :Smile: 

----------

## windz

Hello,

I'd like to note here that the problem has been solved in the latest kernel (3.1.6-gentoo). After compiling this kernel, I can mount my ipod again without any problems. 

I filed a bug regarding this problem here: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=390617 just in case anyone wants to take a look.

----------

